# Amsterdam : winter 2012



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

This winter started with ice.


Ice broken by the fire department













This canal must be open for transport.























Then came the snow


Looking from my window.












Hard to bike.


































poor Beckham.












The snow caused transport problems.












3 february; Central Station - first snow no trains.























But was good for some nice Amsterdam pictures.


----------



## stvoreque (Jul 24, 2010)

Great! Amsterdam is so pretty in winter. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*ice*

Then came the ice.











near Central Station












skating on the Prinsengracht.























The Keizersgracht.

































"Papeneiland aan de Brouwersgracht.












More skating in Amsterdam.
























Everybody was waiting for the Elfstedentocht.

The Elfstedentocht : "Eleven Cities Tour", the world's largest and longest speed skating competition and leisure skating tour, is held irregularly in the province of Friesland, Netherlands. The tour, almost 200 km in length, is conducted on frozen canals, rivers and lakes between the eleven Frisian cities: 
The tour is not held every year, mostly because not every Dutch winter permits skating on natural ice. The last editions were in 1985, 1986 and 1997. Adding to that, the tour currently features about 16,000 amateur skaters taking part, putting high requirements on the quality of the ice. There is a stated regulatory requirement for the race to take place that the ice must be (and remain at) a minimum thickness of 15 centimetres along the entirety of the course.This year a lot of people thought the tour should be held on 11 or 12 februari 2012. But is was cancelled because of the ice conditions. 

The map












It's all about this cross.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

thx for your reaction.
More to come

albertb


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Clinton en Bush??????????? joke!!!!!


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ What?


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Bill CLINTON and George BUSH !!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice winter shots from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more winter*

De Kromme Waal.




































De Oude Waal with in the background "De Montelbaanstoren."












































De Kromme Waal

































Ice on the Damrak.


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

More winter=More :applause:
:cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm surprised it gets cold enough there to actually stand on a canal!

Fascinating pictures to say the least. :shocked:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm stunned!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great series! Amsterdam is even better looking in the winter!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous winter shots from Amsterdam, thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Thx for your reactions. Today still winter here so I shall try to take more pictures of my great city!!!!


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Great pictures, Albert!


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

thx Amstel Bright.

try to continue

gr albertb


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more*

Skating on the Amstel.













De Nieuwe Prinsengracht.













Walking with the dog.













Kloverniersburgwal













De Amstel by night.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Great shots, some of the pictures look like (Dutch) golden age paintings.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amsterdam looks beautiful wintertime! This Eye building looks amazing.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Those pictures are beautiful. This city is awesome during the snowtime. 
thanks for posting.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more amsterdam*

The Amstelhotel.











Another picture of the Groenburgwal.














Kloveniersburgwal













Now as a painting.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great set! Like a fairy tale!


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

great pics dutchal1942. thx for sharing:cheers:


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*perhaps the last day*

Amsterdam on the ice.

Koek en zopie ( drinks and food ) on the ice.














Recording for future generations.












Near the Westerkerk on the Prinsengracht.























trying to catch "'De Groenburgwal"

































in HDR












never to old












Ice station Europe













after you












follow the leader











skate racing on the Keizersgracht. ( 160 metres)


----------



## jb_nl (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice winter series! Thanks.


----------



## Matsky (Aug 6, 2011)

Amazing 

btw, Danube in Vienna is frozen now, too :banana:


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more pictures*

Like the Groenburgwal











De Waag

The Amsterdam Waag is a remnant of the former city walls in Amsterdam. Constructed in 1488, it was originally one of the city gates, the Sint Anthoniespoort. When the city wall disappeared, the Nieuwmarkt (new market) was created around it and the weighing scales for the market were placed in the former gate. Today the building houses the Waag Society, an ICT research foundation working in the social and cultural domain, and there is a café/restaurant on the ground floor.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent photo tour, Dutchal!

I'm surprised that people are allowed to go out and skate around on the ice. It looks extremely thin and dangerous, with open water all over the place.

But yes, Winter 2011-12 has been unreal. Extremely mild in North America, and extremely cold in Europe and Asia. Here in Minnesota where ice and snow is expected for at last 4-5 months each winter, there's almost none to speak of. Weird weather, indeed!


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Dear Jennifat,

Thx for your reaction .We were surprised by such a cold. Till then high temperatures and a lot of rain.
No problems skating and walking on the ice etc if you follow the instructions.They put ribbons on the dangerous places and if the ice is more than 15cmtrs you can even take your car on the ice. 

gr ab


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*End of this winterperiod.*

First came the snow.

































The next day it rained "hot water "


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ That looks dangerous
_____________

Lovely shots! Amsterdam looks amazing like always


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Dear BringMe

Only one day I presume.

ab


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Great photos! :applause: Amsterdam looked amazing with all that ice, almost unreal! :happy:


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Larrotcha (Sep 25, 2005)

Amazing wintershots Dutchal! Amsterdam can be such a magical place.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*some in black and white*

Keizersgracht












Kloverniersburgwal














Groenburgwal













Oude Waal














Kromme Waal


----------

